# Modebus Ethernet



## Much2k (25 Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Weiss vieleicht jemand ob es einen Converter gibt, der ein Modbussystem auf Ethernetbasis in ein Profibus DB einspeisst

Bestehen tut das Modbussystem aus 11 ADAM 6050 I/O Geräten die in eine Simatic S7 315 2DB eingespeisst werden soll

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Michael


----------



## eYe (25 Februar 2009)

Ein klassischer Gateway?

Hier mal einer für Modbus TCP (Slave) auf Profibus DP (Slave):

http://www.anybus.de/products/anybusx/AnyBus-X_ModbusTCP-S_Profibus-S.shtml


----------



## Snape (21 März 2009)

Hi,
Du kannst auch an die 315-CPU einen Ethernet-CP dranhängen und OpenModbusTCP (http://www.industry.siemens.com/ind...oducts/simatic_add_ons/s7_open_modbus_tcp.htm ) einsetzen.


----------



## Much2k (23 März 2009)

Hallo!

Vielen Dánk mal im Voraus. Also das mit dem http://www.anybus.de/products/anybus...ofibus-S.shtml  funktiniert nicht, da dieses Modul nur MODBUS TCP/IP Clients unterstützt.

Bei der CP Modbus geht das auch mit Verbindungen zu 10 modbus TCP/IP Servern. 

Vielen Dank 

Michael


----------



## Gerri (3 April 2009)

oder du verwendest eine Beckhoff profibus sps mit integrierter modbus schnittstelle.  die kannst du als "gateway" benutzen u kommst trotzdem günstiger und kannst Daten noch "aufbereiten"


----------

